# Oak Creek, WI - Ford F650



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/d/south-milwaukee-2003-ford-650-dump/7083408367.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Good looking Truck!!!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yup. I think only the interior and Badges are Ford as it has a Cat engine and Allison trans. It’s really made by F-agLiner. 

Original Chrome front bumper included also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Super Duties aren't made by Ford?

My 750 has a Cummings and Allison. And air breaks.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Maybe I’m wrong and it’s sterling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cjames808 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong and it's sterling.


No, it isn't a Sterling. I had never heard that Freightshaker was building the F650-750s.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, it isn't a Sterling. I had never heard that Freightshaker was building the F650-750s.


Me neither. There are some parts that Co exist with International, but what do I know. Clean truck tho, be a nice addition to the fleet.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, it isn't a Sterling. I had never heard that Freightshaker was building the F650-750s.


I googled it. 
Ford sold the heavy trucks to freightliner several years ago. 
Couldnt find anything on medium duty.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I googled it.
> Ford sold the heavy trucks to freightliner several years ago.
> Couldnt find anything on medium duty.


Must be gettin out of the truck business, they used to own Volvo too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> I googled it.
> Ford sold the heavy trucks to freightliner several years ago.
> Couldnt find anything on medium duty.


I heard Cummings bought Ford.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard Cummings bought Ford.


I know very little, but I read Daimler owns freightliner.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Must be gettin out of the truck business, they used to own Volvo too


I believe it was 06 when they sold the heavy truck division.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I heard Toro will own all truck manufacturers soon...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I heard ram now owns Allison. 

They pick them up at an online auction


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> I heard ram now owns Allison.
> 
> They pick them up at an online auction


Sniping?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Sniping?


That's the rumor on the playground,
Even with an extended auction time of three minutes


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

My friend Gary the Truck mechanic just said that to me when I bought it. I did know the larger Sterling were the same as Fords but in no expert.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> My friend Gary the Truck mechanic just said that to me when I bought it. I did know the larger Sterling were the same as Fords but in no expert.


Back when sterling started, it was my understanding it was an economy version.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Way back some, Ford owned some Cummins stock, but no more. The Fords in this discussion were somewhat of a joint venture with IH. Sterling took over the class 8s, and I did see some newer Mediums with sterling badges. It can be hard to keep track of who owns who.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The bank owns more of my Ford Raptor then I do.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> The bank owns more of my Ford Raptor then I do.


My daughter keeps beating me up for one of those.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

$21,000


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wish the CEO of the gardening company would let me by this for it.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

cjames808 said:


> $21,000


GVWR?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

25,990 Under cdl here in WI


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cjames808 said:


> 25,990 Under cdl here in WI


Everywhere...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

You never know when a Hawaiian or Kannadian is listening. Probably check your shoe size at inspections.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

If our money was at par it be sitting in my yard now, but I would have to add 30% or more to the price and not worth it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wish the CEO of the gardening company would let me by this for it.


Maybe she won't notice it?


----------

